# Portland Oregon lucky Labrador meet and ride April 13th Sunday



## fatbike (Apr 7, 2014)

At Lucky Labrador brewery 1945 NW Quimby St.  @ 12:30 


Great meet where you can eat, have a drink, trade some parts or more. And ride a bicycle, there not just too look are they? Dust those tires and as some air and stop by. Focus is prewar balloon bicycles but any bicycle or anyone of all ages is welcome to ride or just hangout. We arrive and usually do not start a ride until were ready. About an hour after arrival. It's a loop ride and back to the Brewery. See you there.


----------



## Boris (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds like you got there early and started drinking already Derek.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 7, 2014)

I think your right Dave.


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 8, 2014)

Not to hi-jack this thing or anything, but that is also the same day as the Tweed Ride.
http://tweedpdx.net/


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2014)

Tsk, tsk, and me without any tweed. What to do, what to do?


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2014)

*Tweeds versus 100% Cotton Ts. April 13th Sunday be there!*



adventurepdx said:


> Not to hi-jack this thing or anything, but that is also the same day as the Tweed Ride.
> http://tweedpdx.net/




Well I don't know what too say. Our ride is on 2nd Sunday  day of the month. And we wear cotton T-shirts. Maybe not classy enough 

And I thought you not get Sundays off Adventurepdx, that is you haven't an appearance to our event yet. I see how it is.

Sounds like the tweeds need come pay a visit with the 100% cotton Ts.


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 9, 2014)

fatbike said:


> Well I don't know what too say. Our ride is on 2nd Sunday  day of the month. And we wear cotton T-shirts. Maybe not classy enough




Just find those t-shirts that have the tuxedo on them, and you're halfway there.



fatbike said:


> And I thought you not get Sundays off Adventurepdx, that is you haven't an appearance to our event yet. I see how it is.




I don't! I'm going to the ride and then straight to work.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 10, 2014)

adventurepdx said:


> Just find those t-shirts that have the tuxedo on them, and you're halfway there.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't! I'm going to the ride and then straight to work.




Good one!!! Now that us classy.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 13, 2014)

See you there today!!!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2014)

fatbike said:


> See you there today!!!!




and be sure to wear your safety belt!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 13, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> and be sure to wear your safety belt!
> 
> View attachment 146592




Good one Dave. Since tat is the speed you typically ride, not today though, we lost you. Thought you behind as usual and tuned out you were waiting for us. Well... We must if used your advise wisely.

Excellent NW weather bike say, holt crap! Whom ever decided to miss out....  did!

There was even cake!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 15, 2014)

Aww man, looks like a nice day, and you guys brought out some nice bikes!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2014)

I think my hometown is calling me back...where were you guys when I lived there??!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think my hometown is calling me back...where were you guys when I lived there??!




I was here. Good thing the North side of town is still laid out alphabetically and numerically. Everything is changing so rapidly over there, it's barely recognizable anymore. Personally, I liked the old Portland better. Although it really is nice to be able to access the river now from both sides. There was a time, you may remember, when there was no access. The city did do a nice job with that change. It's getting to the point now though, where a separate bike path and pedestrian path along the more congested areas of waterfront is certainly becoming a necessity.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I was here. Good thing the North side of town is still laid out alphabetically and numerically. Everything is changing so rapidly over there, it's barely recognizable anymore. Personally, I liked the old Portland better. Although it really is nice to be able to access the river now from both sides. There was a time, you may remember, when there was no access. The city did do a nice job with that change. It's getting to the point now though, where a separate bike path and pedestrian path along the more congested areas of waterfront is certainly becoming a necessity.




I haven't been there in 10 years.. lived off of 28th n burnside. .pine St   Google St viewed the old site and found honest bills and hungry tiger are gone and is now a huge ugly appt building... used to work at holmans.. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 16, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I haven't been there in 10 years.. lived off of 28th n burnside. .pine St   Google St viewed the old site and found honest bills and hungry tiger are gone and is now a huge ugly appt building... used to work at holmans...




They tore down the old Hungry Tiger building about 3 or so years ago to put in that monolith. Hungry Tiger moved down to SE 12th and Ash. (Technically, they opened a "Hungry Tiger II" there, then the original one closed when the building came down.)

I've been in town going on 15 years and have seen changes. Some great, some meh, some eh. Don't know if I'd want the "old" Portland back, per se, but I wasn't here in the 90's.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2014)

adventurepdx said:


> They tore down the old Hungry Tiger building about 3 or so years ago to put in that monolith. Hungry Tiger moved down to SE 12th and Ash. (Technically, they opened a "Hungry Tiger II" there, then the original one closed when the building came down.)
> 
> I've been in town going on 15 years and have seen changes. Some great, some meh, some eh. Don't know if I'd want the "old" Portland back, per se, but I wasn't here in the 90's.




I remember Alberta St and Freemont area not being art studios and wine bars ect.. but where you could possibly get shot by a blood or was it crypts? Lol.. a lot of the are between Lombard and going st I hear is no longer ghetto hood ... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2014)

I was Google Street viewing Freemont area... i built the deck and installed the basement windows on that house thats on the corner of ne 10th and Freemont 16yrs ago haha...esh

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2014)

adventurepdx said:


> Don't know if I'd want the "old" Portland back, per se, but I wasn't here in the 90's.




Oh well, life goes on. At least some of the more quaint establishments can decorate their walls with enlarged photos of the way things used to look. That's probably good enough.
But on a less sarcastic note, the change was inevitable with such a rapid influx of new residents. It's just hard to watch so many of the old things disappearing


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 16, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was Google Street viewing Freemont area... i built the deck and installed the basement windows on that house thats on the corner of ne 10th and Freemont 16yrs ago haha...esh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




I've been staying at nearby N. Williams @ Shaver for about a month for the last couple of years. That neighborhood has changed BIG TIME over the last 15 years.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> I've been staying at nearby N. Williams @ Shaver for about a month for the last couple of years. That neighborhood has changed BIG TIME over the last 15 years.




How's the Brooklyn area doing? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> How's the Brooklyn area doing?




I knew Portland was on a downhill slide when the Aladdin Theater stopped showing Deep Throat and Behind the Green Door after a 15 (or so) year run.


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 16, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I remember Alberta St and Fremont area not being art studios and wine bars etc. but where you could possibly get shot by a blood or was it crips?





Dave Marko said:


> Oh well, life goes on. At least some of the more quaint establishments can decorate their walls with enlarged photos of the way things used to look. That's probably good enough.




I don't really like tons of wine bars, but don't also want to get shot either. Wish there was a better balance of things.

As I said earlier, it would have been nice to have been around before all the big changes. But I wasn't. And this type of change is happening all over, not just here. The best you can do is go some town less cool (now) and remark that it reminds you of Portland (or whatever town) xx years ago.

And even when things were "worse" here, they weren't as bad as some other places. A few of my friends moved to "the hood" in NE in the 90's and no one from SE or the west side would visit them, saying "Aren't you worried for your safety?" And they'd reply: "What are you talking about? I grew up in Detroit. This is nothing!"


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 16, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I knew Portland was on a downhill slide when the Aladdin Theater stopped showing Deep Throat and Behind the Green Door after a 15 (or so) year run.




Hey we still got the Oregon Theater. And I'm surprised that hasn't been bought and renovated yet, with all the change on Division.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 17, 2014)

adventurepdx said:


> And even when things were "worse" here, they weren't as bad as some other places. A few of my friends moved to "the hood" in NE in the 90's and no one from SE or the west side would visit them, saying "Aren't you worried for your safety?" And they'd reply: "What are you talking about? I grew up in Detroit. This is nothing!"




I travel a lot. I'm regularly SHOCKED at what so many folks refer to as "the bad part of town." 
Compared to many parts of St. Louis, PDX does not have a "bad part" of town, not even close.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 17, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> I travel a lot. I'm regularly SHOCKED at what so many folks refer to as "the bad part of town."
> Compared to many parts of St. Louis, PDX does not have a "bad part" of town, not even close.




Probably not anymore. . But ne p town was pretty bad in the 80s and 90s.  72nd Ave and China town were no picnic either. .. but yeah st. Louis and Detroit in comparison are far worse. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## adventurepdx (Apr 17, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Probably not anymore...But ne p town was pretty bad in the 80s and 90s.




Even then, not as bad as Detroit (then or probably now.)



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 72nd Ave and Chinatown were no picnic either...




Chinatown I can believe. But never heard anyone talk about 72nd, as it's mostly residential.

Now *82nd...*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 17, 2014)

Crap..I meant 82 lol...its been awhile

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 17, 2014)

adventurepdx said:


> Even then, not as bad as Detroit (then or probably now.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are right

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

